# Jintropin with no fibres....but counterfeit digits come back genuine



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, today I have just received a box of jintropin green top 100iu, the source I got it of is a 100% legit mate, everything about it is as should be except the seal with the fibres running through, the seal has no fibres, so I checked the 12 digit anticounterfeiting numbers which came up as genuine on the gensci website.....I got in touch with my mate who says he has been buying them in bulk for the past 3 years with not one complaint, so really have to go bye what he says, any views?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

These are mass produced using one or two legit Serial numbers..

Do you have a few boxes? Chances are they will all have the same serial numbers...

Not saying these fit into that description but that is how almost all recent Jintropin i have seen in the UK has been


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

legit real jin is no longer exported out of china so imo anything your getting on the black market is a clone/counterfeit.

The only gh i would use at the moment is riptropin and hygetropin browns .


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

rolex said:


> legit real jin is no longer exported out of china so imo anything your getting on the black market is a clone/counterfeit.
> 
> The only gh i would use at the moment is riptropin and hygetropin browns .


Well if you look on hp site they are all legit, so i really don't know, pluss some of the top bodybuilders round mine are using exactly the same jin with top results, but i do get what your saying tho mate, i really do trust my source who orders his straight from sales rep in china, no middle men


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what's the best blood test to check my gh levels?

And at what time to take the test.... two hours, three hours after jabbing the jintropin? or just jab the Jin right before the test?

As really I can't understand this jintropin.... people saying you can't get legit Jin it's all cloned or counterfeited, I have seen legit Jin on good legit sites with fibres and codes, just don't understand.

I will upload a pic today of the jintropin I have got which checks out on www.gensci-china.com.

Pluss when i get the info on when and what blood test to get to check my gh levels i will update them to.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys any idiot can create a website to authenticate any number that is placed in the box, GenSci stopped exporting after operation Raw Deal now alot of sources say they are exporting again but they would say that wouldn't they  ....

Genuine Jintropin had fibres and a code i do not think this has changed so this alone would tell me it is not genuine


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> guys any idiot can create a website to authenticate any number that is placed in the box, GenSci stopped exporting after operation Raw Deal now alot of sources say they are exporting again but they would say that wouldn't they  ....
> 
> Genuine Jintropin had fibres and a code i do not think this has changed so this alone would tell me it is not genuine


Hey Pscarb mate, can you tell me what bloods to get as I'm going to get a gh test done ? What should I ask for? How long after jabbing the vial should I wait? How many hours? Are should I jab and go straight away? Cheers


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> guys any idiot can create a website to authenticate any number that is placed in the box, GenSci stopped exporting after operation Raw Deal now alot of sources say they are exporting again but they would say that wouldn't they  ....
> 
> Genuine Jintropin had fibres and a code i do not think this has changed so this alone would tell me it is not genuine


How come,every box has different 12 digit codes and they all check back as genuine, if you type in a made up number it comes up fake? Check the gensci webpage, I shot a full vial last night and I can't feel my fingers,especially this morning


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mate i have no clue but if you want to hold on to the thought they are genuine then so be it but why would they remove the fibres but keep the code??


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Mate i have no clue but if you want to hold on to the thought they are genuine then so be it but why would they remove the fibres but keep the code??


Fair enough I will google the bloods I need,


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

no fibres = not jintropin

could be made by anyone doesn't mean they are no good , proof is in the pudding so you take your chance as to if it's gh or not and if it's pure or infact any good or infact 191 or 192 aa or infact sheep gh in which case you find out when the missus finds you on all fours in the back garden munchin the lawn in a few months time lol

But seriously you will have to take your chance with copies , better to go off other peoples results if you know anyone who's used it


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

loganator said:


> no fibres = not jintropin
> 
> could be made by anyone doesn't mean they are no good , proof is in the pudding so you take your chance as to if it's gh or not and if it's pure or infact any good or infact 191 or 192 aa or infact sheep gh in which case you find out when the missus finds you on all fours in the back garden munchin the lawn in a few months time lol
> 
> But seriously you will have to take your chance with copies , better to go off other peoples results if you know anyone who's used it


thanks for the heads up mate, I'm in for a gh serum test tomorrow just to make sure, so will inform u probably fri.

yeah I'm going of my source, who is a top bloke and all his customers who are loving it, there's not been one complaint, well except me lol 

But I no what your saying about the fibres tho.... that's why I'm getting a gh test just for peace of mind, I'm on trt so I can get bloods at the drop of a hat.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

got jintropin tested....

Results are as follows, GH serum test 36.1 ug/L

Really pleased as had no fibres so was worried...

Been doing some searching and jins are copies, but as i have found out good copies so not to bothered....


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Same ones as i use now and then ..As long as GH content is good then i don't see a problem ,,

But i do also like to run Original Hyge


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

thoon said:


> Same ones as i use now and then ..As long as GH content is good then i don't see a problem ,,
> 
> But i do also like to run Original Hyge


Yeah same here mate, as long as gh content is good I don't mind them....

Starting to see fat loss, sleep is great as i am an insomniac, and feel good....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> Yeah same here mate, as long as gh content is good I don't mind them....
> 
> Starting to see fat loss, sleep is great as i am an insomniac, and feel good....


the question is though how much GH is in them?? Goldigger just tested Dr Lin hyge 10iu and got a serum level of 67 yours is 36 does this mean Dr Lins are 20iu? (not likely) or yours are 5-6iu?

this is the problem i have with the test in its entirety it does not show how much GH was injected just that a higher than normal amount was injected, there has been several tests done recently for Rips(27), Gen AX(36??), Jins(36) and Hyge (67) i believe all doses where 10iu but the levels are all over the place.......what should be found out is what level 1iu of pharma GH should give then you can calculate from there.....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

There are plenty of serum tests across the boards for pharma GH, 10iu of pharma usually tests in the 30s ug/l

You will never pinpoint the exact number of iu or mg of GH you have injected with a serum test but i believe like many others who have actually put the leg work in researching and finding as many different serum results done on as many different products as poss, they are a very good indicator of quality.

One thing i am certain of from the large amount of serum results i have seen including pharma tests, you cannot score 67 ug/l on 10iu.

Those yellow hyges are either hugely overdosed , like double, or the lab made a mistake with GD's test.

I think as a reasonably good guide you could equate 1 iu to around 3-3.5ug/l, and that is going on the various tests results i have seen for serostim. Obviously there are variations in individual response, but i would say that would be reasonable guideline.

But serum tests don't give any indication of purity so if you score in the 30s even though you#ll know they're pretty well dosed you will still have no idea of purity.

My rips test was not 27 but 29.7ug/l which is actually lower than most of the other tests i have seen for them, which tend to be in the 30s.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

haza said:


> got jintropin tested....
> 
> Results are as follows, GH serum test 36.1 ug/L
> 
> ...


Any chance you can stick up a scan of your lab result or put it in photobucket or something and put up a link? is better if everyone can see the lab printout, like GD and me stuck our results up...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> There are plenty of serum tests across the boards for pharma GH, 10iu of pharma usually tests in the 30s ug/l
> 
> You will never pinpoint the exact number of iu or mg of GH you have injected with a serum test but i believe like many others who have actually put the leg work in researching and finding as many different serum results done on as many different products as poss, they are a very good indicator of quality.
> 
> ...


so Goldiggers test of the hyge was wrong? ah ok but if it was taken the same way as the test he did for the Gen AX and he went to the same place you did why would it be wrong? just asking? so are you saying it is worthless?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so Goldiggers test of the hyge was wrong? ah ok but if it was taken the same way as the test he did for the Gen AX and he went to the same place you did why would it be wrong? just asking? so are you saying it is worthless?


I never said it was wrong. I said they are hugely overdosed or at least the vial he jabbed was OR the lab made a mistake, i know the lab is a reputable place as i have been there several times myself, but mistakes do happen from time time, but tbh i think the most likely thing was the vial was massively overdosed.

As I said i have seen several serum results for pharma GH and they have never been anywhere near that level.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I never said it was wrong. I said they are hugely overdosed or at least the vial he jabbed was OR the lab made a mistake, i know the lab is a reputable place as i have been there several times myself, but mistakes do happen from time time, but tbh i think the most likely thing was the vial was massively overdosed.
> 
> As I said i have seen several serum results for pharma GH and they have never been anywhere near that level.


ok i think if we stopped sniping at each other we would probably agree on most things 

Goldigger has just posted up some results from Rips on a site in the high 60's and 40's now this is where i am at with the test, the numbers are all over the place and where i agree they show GH is contained but the numbers seen must be individual as in 10iu injected into you may give a much different serum level if it was injected into me as i assume i am older than you at 42? so i believe age has something to do with the results but i may be wrong, muscle tissue might have an effect?? i just don't see as the all in one test some are making it out to be that is all....


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Baywatch said:


> These are mass produced using one or two legit Serial numbers..
> 
> Do you have a few boxes? Chances are they will all have the same serial numbers...
> 
> Not saying these fit into that description but that is how almost all recent Jintropin i have seen in the UK has been


I don't think that's right, if you check it once then try again later it will tell you it's genuine first and fake the second time due to that serial number being marked as used on the system already.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok i think if we stopped sniping at each other we would probably agree on most things
> 
> Goldigger has just posted up some results from Rips on a site in the high 60's and 40's now this is where i am at with the test, the numbers are all over the place and where i agree they show GH is contained but the numbers seen must be individual as in 10iu injected into you may give a much different serum level if it was injected into me as i assume i am older than you at 42? so i believe age has something to do with the results but i may be wrong, muscle tissue might have an effect?? i just don't see as the all in one test some are making it out to be that is all....


The tests are not really all over the place though, yeh there are outliers, but if you have seen enough results there is quite a lot of uniformity for test with the same brands...

I don't think age has a lot to do with it, as you're not getting your body to do anything, just measuring how much of a substance has been shot into your blood. maybe blood volume as the test shows how much GH per litre of blood, so obviously the more blood the more dilution...but i think the variances are probably more to do with blood peak times, even if the same person does the same test with same product 2 days on the trot, the exact time of peak Gh serum concentration is going to different each time....but IMO ive seen enough consistency to think its very valuable indicator of quality.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

welbeck said:


> I don't think that's right, if you check it once then try again later it will tell you it's genuine first and fake the second time due to that serial number being marked as used on the system already.


Agree 100% mate, that's what has happened on all three boxes I got....

Checked every box first time, all came up genuine, second time came up fake....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

goonerton said:


> Any chance you can stick up a scan of your lab result or put it in photobucket or something and put up a link? is better if everyone can see the lab printout, like GD and me stuck our results up...


Yes mate i am on to it now....

I get my bloods linked in with my trt, so i have to ask, then wait for them to be sent out, but that's fine bud....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

haza said:


> Yes mate i am on to it now....
> 
> I get my bloods linked in with my trt, so i have to ask, then wait for them to be sent out, but that's fine bud....


Thats cool mate. What did your Dr say about you getting that GH reading? Probably thinks you've acquired acromegaly! lol


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah like andre the giant lol....

Well i have a good routine when it comes to bloods, i only see the endo nurse every 12 months....

I use my gp practice, nurse linda lol, who i just turn up and ask for what I want when i want, did try and pick them up fri but she wasn't available, but will sort them....


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

If someone had the time and money i would like to see these tests done twice a day with any GH AM and PM for a week ,, on each day make changes eg train before test ,upon waking ,after large carb meal ,,so many thing can slightly alter these tests , they do give you a idea to what GH is in the vial but but not 100% set in stone ...

Only real way to find out would be Lab tests


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

haza said:


> Yeah like andre the giant lol....
> 
> Well i have a good routine when it comes to bloods, i only see the endo nurse every 12 months....
> 
> I use my gp practice, nurse linda lol, who i just turn up and ask for what I want when i want, did try and pick them up fri but she wasn't available, but will sort them....


Hey Haza,

Any update with the serum test results? Also, how do you feel? Are you seeing any benefits by using this stuff?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Hey Haza,
> 
> Any update with the serum test results? Also, how do you feel? Are you seeing any benefits by using this stuff?


Yes mate, I got the results, but they were high so gp ordered a repeat as I'm on trt....

I'm feeling really good atm, wellbeing, fat loss, that's it at the min, oh better sleep....

As soon as I get my second repeat I will update, hopefully I will be normal on my next test....lol


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome mate. I ask because I've got the same gear.

My source is good enough to tell me that it is fake, i.e. not the the genuine produce from China. But he vouches for it because apparently it's his best-selling GH at the moment with many repeated orders, and is therefore rather more expensive. His team members use it before competition with great results too.

Now I wasn't sure if this is merely "source talk", or people are genuinely getting good results.

My only concern is that I want to know exactly what's in these vials: Is it correctly dosed?; Is it pure enough to be human-grade?; Is it actually hGh, or something else such as HGC or Insulin? I guess the only way to know is by running expensive tests, or asking experienced users.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Awesome mate. I ask because I've got the same gear.
> 
> My source is good enough to tell me that it is fake, i.e. not the the genuine produce from China. But he vouches for it because apparently it's his best-selling GH at the moment with many repeated orders, and is therefore rather more expensive. His team members use it before competition with great results too.
> 
> ...


Yes mate I'm loving it atm, my last test came back at 36.1....

They are good copys, you need a script to get legit Jins I think from china, but yes mate I love them I'm feeling great, sleeping good, wellbeing is good, fat loss is unreal, my source is a top bloke who supplies lots of gyms in my area, and wouldn't give me crap, he is putting orders in for like 100 kits plus each month so can't be that bad


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

haza said:


> Yes mate I'm loving it atm, my last test came back at 36.1....
> 
> They are good copys, you need a script to get legit Jins I think from china, but yes mate I love them I'm feeling great, sleeping good, wellbeing is good, fat loss is unreal, my source is a top bloke who supplies lots of gyms in my area, and wouldn't give me crap, he is putting orders in for like 100 kits plus each month so can't be that bad


What dose are you running it at?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

haza said:


> Yes mate I'm loving it atm, my last test came back at 36.1....
> 
> They are good copys, you need a script to get legit Jins I think from china, but yes mate I love them I'm feeling great, sleeping good, wellbeing is good, fat loss is unreal, my source is a top bloke who supplies lots of gyms in my area, and wouldn't give me crap, he is putting orders in for like 100 kits plus each month so can't be that bad


Agreed the Jin copies are spot on at the moment ....Still pricy compared to others as it always has been but worth a bash


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> What dose are you running it at?


I ran it at 4iu, I'm on rips atm tho, like thoon says it's quite expensive


----------

